# What happened to FOXBITE?



## froggtogg (May 10, 2009)

I hope nothing bad has happened to Foxbite. As I fish for smallies in the Muskingum River I enjoyed reading his reports on fishing area rivers and lakes. I hope he is well. If anyone knows of him, please post. Thanks


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Don't know the guy, but, here's his website.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

hey guys im still kickin!! have not caught a lot of big bass this year. I have been working on some new baits also. I have been catching some smallies on the muskingum but nothing to big. I will get some good reports here soon. Thanks froggtogg for being concerned about me and my well being! Makes me feel good to know my fellow fisherman care! here are a couple i have caught this year


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

foxbites said:


> hey guys im still kickin!! have not caught a lot of big bass this year. I have been working on some new baits also. I have been catching some smallies on the muskingum but nothing to big. I will get some good reports here soon. Thanks froggtogg for being concerned about me and my well being! Makes me feel good to know my fellow fisherman care! here are a couple i have caught this year




Crap Foxbites, I figure the fish were missing you more. They have a hard time not being able to latch on to some of your dandy baits!!!


----------



## froggtogg (May 10, 2009)

Great to hear from you Foxbite. Glad you are ok. I fish from Dresden to Duncan Falls. Catching a few smallmouths, but not too many large ones. Heading to Luke Chute Dam monday morning. Thanks for the reply.---Froggtogg


----------

